# Eastern Tasmania, Nov09



## moloch05 (Nov 11, 2009)

My wife and I have just returned from a four-day trip to Tasmania. Most of our time was spent in the Hobart area, but one day, we drove along the east coast. We visited Ben Lomond National Park and then continued as far north as the Bay-of-Fires. The weather in Tasmania is often cool so we were lucky to have good conditions on three of our four days. We were there in time for a mini heatwave and the temperature one day reached 30C, an uncommon event on this southerly island. 

I spent much of my time in the foothills or the summit area of Mt. Wellington. This mountain is not far from the city centre of Hobart but the habitat is quite different and includes many montane species. Here are a couple of pics of the mountain and Hobart from earlier trips (I forgot my zoom lens on this trip so had to use a little point-and-shoot for panoramas ).







View of Hobart from the summit of Mt. Wellington.






I walked this area a couple of times. Flame Robins were common in this habitat and I often heard their song or spotted their bright vermillion breasts as they flew from one shrub to another. 






I enjoyed exploring this area since there were numerous bogs with many strange plants. Damp areas were surrounded by Pineapple Grass (_Astelia alpina_, Liliaceae), cushion plants and many members of the Australian heath family, Epacridaceae. 

Cushionplants were a real feature of these moist alpine areas. These plants provide a good example of convergent evolution with members of several families including Scrophulariaceae, Lamiaceae, Donatiaceae and Epacridaceae having adopted this growth form. I could not identify the cushionplants since none were flowering at the moment. These plants all look the same superficially. Cushionplants are actually colonies of many plants that grow tightly together. This growth form is thought to be an adaptation that helps protect the plants from the snow of the Tasmanian winter. Other plants often germinate within the mound of a cushionplant so the cushion is multi-coloured and textured.




















The above habitats were the home of the Southern Snow Skink (_Niveoscincus microlepidotus_). These Tasmanian endemics were common on the summit plateau of Mt. Wellington. On this trip, I found many skinks along bogs and small streams. The skinks would swim and even dive beneath the surface when disturbed. I often found them basking on exposed rocks in the streambed. 
























Talus slope along the Pinnacle Track, Mt. Wellington. There was a good density of skinks here. Someone must be doing research on these since many of the skinks had spots of paint on their backs. This habitat was also home to a number of birds including the rare Swift Parrot (2 seen), Green Rosella, Black Currawong, Yellow Wattlebird, Yellow-throated Honeyeater, Grey Shrike-thrush and Tasmanian Scrubwren.






Ocellated Skink (_Niveoscincus ocellatus_) – These skinks were common in rocky areas. This species was another of the Tasmanian endemics. I found them from Mt. Knocklofty in Hobart to the upper slopes of Mt. Wellington. 


















Metallic Skink (_Niveoscincus metallicus_) – by far the most common skink in much of Tasmania. When seen well, their enlarged paravertebral scales are distinctive. These little skinks lived from coastal areas up to through the mountains. Metallic Skinks are also found in southeastern Australia.

























(_Pseudemoia entrecasteauxii_) – I encountered a few in the dry grasslands of Mt. Knocklofty, a small reserve near our accommodation in Hobart. I observed a few on rocks after sunset one warm evening.




















Grass Skink (_Lampropholis delicata_) – I saw a few of these skinks that are widespread in eastern Australia in moist areas.







White-lipped Snake (_Drysdalia coronoides_). I only found one of these small elapids. It reacted much like its cousin, the Mustard-bellied Snake (_Drysdalia rhodogaster_) that I recently posted from Wollongong. Like so many of the Aussie elapids, it was a sombrely coloured snake.





















I like the cryptic colours of this flightless grasshopper.







A strange “hairy” grasshopper with orange legs lived on rocks of the 
talus slope near the summit. They could hop but they usually ran and would plunge into a crevice if frightened. Eventually, they would climb out and then have a look around like the one below. Green grasshoppers were numerous throughout the alpine areas.














These colourful spiders were active on the rocks in alpine areas. They appeared to be active hunters that were constantly on the move.







The fruiting caps of this moss were big, much larger than I usually see. These plants were in the alpine area of Mt. Wellington.







Pineapple Candleheath (_Richea dracophylla_) – These big heaths were in full flower in the mid and upper slopes of Mt. Wellington. I saw many while I walked along the Pinnacle Track.













Here are other spring flowers. I included identifications but there may be errors.
1 Heath (_Epacris sp._), Epacridaceae.
2 Heath (_Epacris sp._), Epacridaceae.
3 Forest Daisybush (_Olearia lirata_), Asteraceae.
4 Golden Shaggypea (_Oxylobium ellipticum_), Fabaceae.

















1 Golden Bulbine-lily (_Bulbine bulbosa_), Liliaceae.
2 Slender Blanketleaf (_Bedfordia linearis_), Asteraceae. These composites grow to the size of a small tree.
3 Hibbertia, (_Hibbertia sp._), Goodeniaceae.
4 Trailing Native-primrose (_Goodenia lanata_), Goodeniaceae.

















1 Salmon Sun Orchid (_Thelymitra rubra_), Orchidaceae
2 Orchid (_Thelymitra sp._), Orchidaceae
3 Orchid, Orchidaceae
4 Wax-lip Orchid (_Glossodia major_), Orchidaceae
5 Finger Orchid (_Caladenia sp._), Orchidaceae





















1 Blue Daisy (_Brachyscome spathulata_), Asteraceae.
2 Mountain Needlebush (_Hakea lissosperma_), Proteaceae – abundant in the mountains and fragrant with a honey-like scent. The plant is well-named with stiff, sharply pointed leaves.
3 Dwarf Rice Flower (_Pimelia humilis_), Thymeliaceae.
4 Rigid Candleheath (_Richea sprengiliodes_), Epacridaceae.


















1 Tasmanian Waratah (_Teleopia truncata_), Proteaceae. Unfortunately, these stunning flowers had not yet opened. These plants were common on the upper slope of Mt. Wellington.
2 White Flag-iris (_Diplarrena moraea_), Iridaceae.
3 Common Pinkberry (_Leptecophylla junipera_), Epacridaceae.
4 Pink-bells (_Tetratheca sp._), Tremandaceae.
5 Kangaroo Apple (_Solanum lacinatum_), Solanceae.





















We spent a couple of hours at Ben Lomond National Park in central eastern Tasmania. This park protects an isolated plateau that is surrounded by rocky spires. The drive to the top was an interesting one on a narrow road up a big cliff. This portion of the road was called "Jacob's Ladder". Flame Robins were again common in the heath of the plateau.




























The above habitats were home to the Northern Snow Skink (_Niveoscincus greenei_). Like the Southern Snow Skink, those individuals that lived along the stream seemed to be semi-aquatic and would swim from rock to rock. Others lived far from water on the talus slopes. This Tasmanian endemic was common in the alpine area of the park. This one is basking on a cushionplant.




















I also encountered a few Southern Grass Skinks (_Pseudemoia entrecasteauxii_) in damp areas along a trail.







I like the variety of textures visible in this macro photo of a cushion plant. Tiny leaves of sundews (_Drosera sp._, Droseraceae) can be seen growing from the colony.












1 A few Scoparia (_Richea scoparia_) were flowering. The colour of the flowers varies and some were yellow, orange or reddish. From a distance, they vaguely resemble flowering lupines. 
2 Scoparia (_Richea scoparia_), Epacridaceae
3 Alpine Cheeseberry (_Planocarpa petiolaris_), Epacridaceae













We travelled as far north as the Bay-of-Fires. Unfortunately, the coast was foggy so the turquoise water and white sandy beaches were not so dramatic. Some of the coastal boulders had colonies of an orange lichen. 
I walked along a trail that followed the coast and encountered a Tiger Snake (_Notechis scutatus_). Unfortunately, the snake spotted me and then hurdled off the trail before I could take a photo. It was a beautiful animal that was glossy black with yellow bands.

Blotched Blue-tongued Skinks (_Tiliqua nigrolutea_) must have been common in the area since I found 7 DOR. I saw one live animal but it managed to reach thick cover before I could stop the car and return for photos. I also encountered a single stripe-phase White’s Skink (_Egernia whitii_). 
















I am not certain about this lizard but think that it is a Metallic Skink (_Niveoscincus metallicus_) rather than the similar Tasmanian Tree Skink (_N. pretiosus_).






Wallaby with joey at Freycinet Peninsula.














Regards,
David


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 11, 2009)

Very impressive range of photographs! Thanks for sharing! I love Tassie!


----------



## gavinator (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the pics, im a born and breed Tasmanian your making me home sick


----------



## Dusty62 (Nov 11, 2009)

stunning as usual, love your work David.

Cheers Dusty


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW David some stunning pictures ..am yet to venture to Tassie ...the biggest thing that is putting me off is the weather ...dont cope well in cold weather ...whats the average summer temps ?
and before anyone says like wear a jacket blah blah ...cold weather sets my asthma off really bad...


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks, all. 

Redbelly, We had 3 days of good weather but our final day was cool (19C) with low clouds and light rain. The weather there is really unpredictable. When I was working there, I saw snow in Feb and people were wearing jumpers at the Salamanca Market. 

Regards,
David


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome pics as usual David. 
Not sure I'd want to be one of those skinks jumping into the water flowing down a Tassie alpine stream.....brrrrrr. 
Those Pineapple Candleheath flowers are interesting & unusual!


----------



## itbites (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful photographs of a stunning area!


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks, Tonksy and itbites.

It does seem strange that these lizards can tolerate cold water. The air temps are often low so it seems that the skinks would have a hard time thermoregulating, especially when wet.

Regards,
David


----------



## bazz20 (Nov 11, 2009)

the most settled weather happens around January and February had 36 on the east coast 2 days ago from jan it can get in the 40,s so it does get hot but the night allways cool down , the west coast and hobart can get snow all year round cheers bazz


----------



## Walker (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW!Thats a hole nother side of Tasy that ive never seen befor it always came across to me as that colder part of Australia but im totaly captivated by its bush land thanks heeps for sharing!!


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 12, 2009)

What a fantastic collection of photos, well done. I love all those skink shots, and that white lipped snake is a ripper.


----------

